# Fall 2022 SoCal Brackets



## Ryan11 (Aug 2, 2022)

When will the Fall brackets be released?


----------



## Soccer Cat (Aug 2, 2022)

If it’s anything like they handled last years stuff, it will be last minute.


----------



## DodgerBlue1988 (Aug 2, 2022)

The updated Club Directory is not updated yet... Many new clubs coming over .... no new information .... clock is ticking


----------



## TeamDadJokes (Aug 2, 2022)

Soccer Cat said:


> If it’s anything like they handled last years stuff, it will be last minute.


Usually they haven't posted anything until the end of August... As late as 1-2 weeks before the first match of the season. Terrible for people who work weekends and have to put schedule requests in to their work 60-90 days in advance.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 2, 2022)

Public schedule release date shows as August 25. League games begin September 10.


----------



## Code (Aug 2, 2022)

Probably still debating with the the clubs about why 90% of their teams are not in the brackets they want to be in.  The free for all last year had teams in NPL that performed like Flight 2 teams, and some teams that played in Flight 2 brackets last year are taking on NPL teams in tournaments this summer and winning.  The Flight 1 brackets were similar, with a wide variation team ability.  It is a bit frustrating because the results of last year don't tell a complete story of team performance.  This is because all the games were not played. Some teams had matches against low performing teams multiple times, and never had a match against the high performing teams in their bracket at all due to cancellations or schedule conflicts; while other teams experienced the complete opposite.   I really hope clubs enter their teams into realistic brackets this year, and SOCAL puts in a little more research into the team brackets while ensuring a balanced schedule of match ups.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 2, 2022)

Brackets are out , dates are out , only thing missing is game times



			GotSport


----------



## funkedrumma (Aug 3, 2022)

I see a LA Galaxy NPL team for U17 boys, what team is this?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 4, 2022)

Our bracket Flight 1 G09 has our team  (North OC) traveling 50 miles to Redlands, 50 miles to Temecula, 35 miles to Riverside, and 35 miles to Pasadena.   Yet in the other two brackets, we could have just traveled in a 10 mile radius and played about 10 teams.    SMH!!!!


----------



## megnation (Aug 5, 2022)

funkedrumma said:


> I see a LA Galaxy NPL team for U17 boys, what team is this?


With LA Galaxy not having a U16 in MLS Next. It seems like this team will be used for the 07/06 players who aren't on the weekend's MLS Next game roster.


----------



## dreamz (Aug 5, 2022)

Ryan11 said:


> When will the Fall brackets be released?


Brackets are here.
Under 2022 Fall Team Brackets on the website under Schedules.


----------



## RedCard (Aug 5, 2022)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Our bracket Flight 1 G09 has our team  (North OC) traveling 50 miles to Redlands, 50 miles to Temecula, 35 miles to Riverside, and 35 miles to Pasadena.   Yet in the other two brackets, we could have just traveled in a 10 mile radius and played about 10 teams.    SMH!!!!


Maybe all games are at Silverlakes...


----------

